# Wood Chuck hyroller 1200 parts



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently bought a used 12" feed WC. All I can't seem to find a good place to get parts for it... We recently lost the air filter cover . ( Wasn't attached well)

I also need to change to wiring on it...

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Apr 29, 2014)

Called Altec... No luck... Tried all the local tractor places no luck.. Anyone own one of these

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't believe Altec couldn't help you as they now own Woodchuck. The 1200 isn't that old of a chipper. Did you call Altec in Birmingham, AL or the Atlanta, GA location? I might be able to help you with the air cleaner end cap and I'll need your help with photos and dimensions. If my memory is good, I believe it had a metal air cleaner assembly. The engine make will also help me as well.

Feel free to give me a call at 770-966-9056 and I'll see what I can do to help.

Thanks,

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll go grab all the info I can off the motor in about an hour. Altec just bounced me from one guy to another until one just said we will call you back but never did... I really want to make sure it doesn't fill full of dirt and dust, also that it runs under the right compression.

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Apr 29, 2014)

E ngine Fam. 3PKXL04.2SEen
Engine type 578712400
Engine Serial 204-5212

Perkins CAT Diesel

Unknown year. Has a 9" diameter where they would meet. Held on by clips. I didn't get pictures. It's down pouring out 

Sent from my SCH-I110 using Tapatalk 2


----------

